

Clara.io (online 3D editor) is hiring 3D/WebGL devs - bhouston
http://exocortex.com/blog/exocortex_is_expanding

======
corysama
I'd recommend also posting to
[http://www.reddit.com/r/webgl/](http://www.reddit.com/r/webgl/)

~~~
bhouston
Smart idea! I'll do that now.

